# snells



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody tie a snell when catfishing.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Just started to recently. I read a book that explained some pros and cons of each knot. The snell knot (using a Uni-Knot) has one of the highest breaking strengths and is shock resistant. Shock resistance is helpful when you set hooks and when you bring a big fish to the boat and he decides to make a few more runs. I used to use a Palomar knot because it was simple until reading this book, it wasn't because I ever had problems with the Palomar knot. I just want to give myself the best chance of landing a fish of a lifetime. A helpful note when tying snells, if your going to snell your hook make sure you use a uni-knot on your swivels, etc. Your line is only as strong as its weakest knot.
Hope it helps. 
Sean


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I've always experimented with knots to teat strength. Although I am set in my ways I did recognize the strength of snelling a hook.

The guides on the James river also fish salt water and I realize they often have stronger rigging than freshwater anglers. I can't recall any problems I have had with knots but I feel very confident in my snells being stronger connections to my hooks.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I always tie snells, easily the best way to tie hook to line. 


Not only is a good snell stronger, it holds the hook better. Take a hook tied to a line, tied with any other knot of your choice, hold it in the air by the line and let the hook dangle. Most knots will have your hook standing at an angle, or when You set the hook, it will be slightly angled. Do the same test with a snell, Your hook will hang perfectly, snells give You much more control over your hook.


----------

